# I wish my interior looked...



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Like this!! 








i know its not a b14, but i think it looks pretty nice!!


how about an in-dash LCD this big?! 









DAMN thats BIG!!! haha




post up some pics of interiors you wish you had or ones that are just outrageous!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

holy crap and a half. 

That LCD needs a shade otherwise you won't be able to see the road because its like a flashlight in your face.

Seth


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

haha... no kidding


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I like the second car but that LCD screen is just crazy I think is as big as my computer monitor LOL.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

yeah i think its like a 18"!


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

i am lovin those interiors... i wish my car looked like that...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I also wished I had some fiberglass parts inside my car, panels, dash, whatever. I just like the smooth and shiny look that fiberglass can have. And I wouldnt mind having any sort of tv in my interior. Sweet Looking stuff I tell ya.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

that c/f headliner you found Psch91 is hella crazy too.
i like it!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This Civic belongs to a guy named Kelly Williams. That's a 17" widescreen LCD monitor you see in the dash.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Holy Cow!! 

That is one insane civic. Jesus. That is defenitely something that I would do if I had the money, or time and experience and do it myself. I dont think I would ever leave my car.

Im kind of partial to the gauges, but I guess thats what you have to do if you have that big of a screen.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Kelly's Civic is just plain crazy. Just about everything you can possibly do to a Civic has been done to his car. It's definately a show-stopper.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

...must...stay....with....Nissssaaannn....


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

i would have to say damn, i wish i had that type of $$$$$$ to drop in a car. and also some people have too much $$$$$$ to drop in cars, but oh well, must work the hard life and get their slowly


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That is a serious show piece. Did I see a carbon fiber dash in the above pic or is that just me. If so, I like it a lot.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I beleive Kelly's dash is just fiberglass, not CF, but I'm not sure. It's hard to get a good look at it, and I haven't gotten a good look at the interior in over a year, so who knows what the guy has done.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

samo said:


> *Kelly's Civic is just plain crazy. Just about everything you can possibly do to a Civic has been done to his car. It's definately a show-stopper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took some pics of that car too it's even better in person the paint job is sweet!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OUTTAHAND!!!! to all pics posted......


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i remember seeing that in a magazine. i think it was coverage of HIN somewhere. i think the gauges in it are a nice touch if they were just presented better...but i cant exactly even say anything about that. very nice


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, Katana, it was HIN coverage alright. I don't remember the magazine, but Kelly won Best of Show at the first HIN up here, and so had a short feature in whatever magazine it was.

Personally, I think Kelly's car is a bit too much for my tastes... perhaps if it didn't have the snorkel hood or the Chromeillusion paint, but that's just my personal taste. Obviously he's doing something right if he's getting Best of Show  .


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

"Personally, I think Kelly's car is a bit too much for my tastes"

Yeah i agree, there is just too much in there for me, it seems a bit cluttered, but to each his own. Not to say i wouldn't drive that...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

That's some nice looking cars...
I wonder how much it cost him to do all of that?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *That's some nice looking cars...
> I wonder how much it cost him to do all of that? *


Enough to get a Skyline 

But damn that car is tight


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

yeah its sick!

but I rather have the SKYLINE!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow, kellys car is the shiznit!!! i kind of like that hood. what is the closest hood for a nissan like that? NO I DIDN'T SEARCH!!!
but, wow...lots of money. and those first cars ARE outtahand with the big a$$ LCDs


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I dont think there is a hood any where close to that for nissans. but i did see one on ebay that looked very similar to that one...

you would have to have it custom made if you wanted it.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

guess im goin predator then. it just seems like the scoop isn't going to get much air to the engine bay when its vents are in the back instead of front. if that makes sence.
but back on topic


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

Not my cup of tea. The red/blue interior looks like the batmobile or something. I guess I'm becoming less flashy with age!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

its actually red/gray. its all good though.

to each there own!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There actually is a hood like that for the B14 chassis, but IMO, it's ugly as all hell. Personally, you have to have one _psychotic_ car to pull off a hood like that.


----------

